# Hymer electrics



## 0asc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

We have just been away in our Hymer B694 for the weekend when the indicator meters above the habitation door have stopped working. When I press the button to check the vehicle battery and then the habitation batteries, the meter light comes on but no reading. The same applies when checking the contents of the fresh and waste water tanks. Clearly there is some power there as the illumination lights come on. Is this piece of kit covered by a fuse somewhere. I have checked all the fuses in the 'magic box' in the front of the cab and they are all ok. Any ideas anyone please.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd be interested in an answer too. We have an intermittent problem with this.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok I'll have a punt here..... for the start is the 12volt light on? the main thing for me to help you... the cables go directley to the ECB99 in the box next to the drivers wheel and the window... it could be that is become dislodged (well I hope so) let me know and I'll have a look at the circuit diagram to see if i can help... regards Clive


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for your responses. On the meters above the habitation door, the 12volt on/off switch functions correctly and gives 12 volts for the interior functions and the ECB clicks on and off. When I operate the battery condition meter switch up or down for either the van battery or habitation battery both meters illuminate. The same happens for the fresh and waste water readings. The outside/awning light above the door also switches on correctly. On the ECB all is clean and free from dirt, all plugs are in fine condition and secure in their sockets and all wires are in good condtion with none loose. I have spoken to Brownhills Hymer and they have suggested I check the habitation battery fuse, which I will do tomorrow in daylight, if I can find it ! I have read my instruction manual which only tells me what the functions are and how to operate. It does not help with fault finding. Clive 1821, I would most appreciate your assistance with a circuit diagram as this is something I do not have.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok I'll look in the morning for you.....


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Had just the same problem and found it to be a faulty pin connection on the 2nd molded white plug along from the front (pin nearest the window) on the electrobloc. The pin had come loose and had actually burnt the outer white casing, at least it made it easy to find. Cleaned the case up, replaced the pin and all works fine.


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

clive1821 said:


> Ok I'll look in the morning for you.....


Hi Clive, I checked the habitation batteries fuse, OK. I then removed the panel above the habitation door to check for any anomolies and partially removed the three wiring block plugs and pushed them firmly home again. Hey presto - seems to be OK. Perhaps dry or slightly coated connector pins. Thank you for your efforts. If ever you are this way, in France, do call in. [email protected]


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Keith,

Yes you got there before I could get back to you, and thats the place to look and nothing to do with the EBL99 as you said, the control pannel is the only common point, there is a pcb there as well and pushing the plugs home is the first thing to do, after that I would have the pannel out and repaire it, its not rocket sicence and parts are easy to get by the look of it.... well yep we are off to france for 4 days from the 23.09.2010 no idea where we are going just a few days away.... best regards Clive


----------

